# Why Skillselect is bad and dangerous for Australia .



## Jerry28 (Aug 27, 2017)

There are a lot of people affected by the flaws of Skillselect , More and more people have got desperate...
That's why I decided to publish an article about Skillselect... 

The former Skillselect is turned into a mess. Now many people prefer to call it Skillreject or Fakeselect... They still cannot to address the flaws of that wicked gamble machine. From July this year they have started to provide an unfair advantage to New Zealand citizens who gobble a plenty of invites . This is a discrimination by nationality! 

Before July 2015 Skillselect was running smoothly and people applied for PR with 60 points ! Even with 55 you can get in through a state
sponsorship. You had a chance even with 50 points through the 489 visa ! Since then things started getting hopelessly wrong... 
Now they things only going worse and worse ! Rapidly ! Now even with 70 -75 points you cannot be sure and safe... Each 5-pointing point of this evil system represents months and years of life in frustration and heaps of wasted money which otherwise could be spent in real economy !

They got to a point when last year they could not even send all the 44000 invites due to their pro-rata discrimination and the fact that a lot of prospective migrants were scared off by the cruel policies and went somewhere else of stood at home . They managed to send about 31000 invites out of the 44000 for the financial year 2016-17 and this including the squandered multiple EOIs which Skillselect is infested with !
This financial year they have come to new lows and began to distort the whole point of immigration and have given the unfair advantage to the nationals of 1 country who are already in Australia, so they are not real migrants.

For those who still don't know how the madhouse works :

A few years ago they introduced "pro-rata" , which is a discriminatory policy to discriminate people based on their occupation. 
In 2015 they halved the number of accountant seats and Accountants and Auditors along with other pro-rata people were forced to screw
themselves for more points , making rich the overlords of the
Australian SCAM INDUSTRY ( Language tests, Nati, PY, Degrees, Skills assessments, language couching, many of migration agents, officials in DIBP,
department of Education and Employment who get kickbacks and so on...)
In June 2016 they committed another heinous act when they on June 20 put 4777 quota for Accountants and then on 27th cut it to 2500 !
OMG, it was absolutely cynical and evil ! For 1 group of occupations only ! Pure discrimination! 
I have no doubts that senior DIBP officials along with those of the Department of Education and Employment are getting kickbacks for allowing this all mess
to go on... There are THOUSANDS of international students in their captive audience !
In November or so 2016 the issue of multiple Expressions of Interest was first discovered ... A year has gone and they still have not fixed 
it ! They can do it in 1 HOUR to 1 DAY ! They just need a programmer who will alter the script to resend all the wasted EOI and impose a
1000 dollars refundable fee for placing an EOI.
Recently I read somewhere that they do some "blame-shifting" : A DIBP employee was asked why the multiple EOI issue is not solved for so long
and he said that DIBP does not administer Skillselect and it is under the Department of Employment and they are to blame... And that the 
ceilings are installed by the Department of Education... Ouch! one hand
does not know what the other hands of this evil organism do... Someone needs to stop it all and put in a working order...

Meanwhile for the last financial year 
24 % of Accountants' 
55 % (!!!) of Auditors'
17 % of Electronic Engineers'
20 % of Industrial , Mechanical , Plant Engineers'
16 % of Other Engineering Professionals'
24 % of ICT Business analysts'
16 % of Programmers'
20 % of Computer network professionals' 
seats in Fakeselect got SQUANDERED !! (source - was published on ISCAH)

This is the reason why I still have not got my invite ! This is the second cause of current massive required scores and long waiting
times! 
The pro-rata people create several EOIs in order to slightly increase their chances. For Example ,I am sure that there are some of 
those caught in the pro-rata discrimination who have 32 (!!!) EOIs... They waste money on skills assessments for all the 4 available
occupations. Then they file 8 EOIs 
under each code ( Accountant, Management Accountant, Auditor and Tax Accountant) , expressing their interest in being nominated by EACH state
and territory even when Accounting/Auditing is not on their list ... because... "maybe"... And each time they tick 189 during the 
application filling . Then they struggle to increase their
points through all the ways available in the Scam Industry... Then the most desperate and hardworking of them do succeed in increasing points... Then those bump up their scores in ALL of their EOIs !!! Because the Skillreject
is now so wicked that you can't to know what to expect from it !So, the whole madhouse moves on the upper floor: from 60 to 65 to 70 to 75
and so forth... When they get invitations , they apply for a 189 through 1 only , since obviously no-one needs more. Then the rest 31 EOIs get wasted AND THEN LAPSE after 2 months ! So, it is 63 wasted seats !!!

Of course, the described above example is not so common and most of the applicants have 2-5 EOIs, but it is still a hell lot of losses which
ruin the lives of many Great People just because the system is rigged !...
Also, I have no doubts that those tho profit from the scam industry themselves put fake EOIs into Fakeselect to keep the scores
artificially high so that more people will pay them! 

Now the SAME process has started in non-pro-rata !!
Due to the unfair advantage given to New Zealanders, there is an artificial scarcity of invites and it heavily affects both non-pro-rata and
pro-rata. The non-pro-rata people have just tried out the taste of what accountants and other pro-rata people have been exposed to since mid-2015 ! Non-pro-ratas all rush for state sponsorship which are already clogged... Then will go for multiple assessments if they can, multiple EOIs and so on ... and the situation will be much similar to what I described above about pro-rata...

It looks like the slave masters are already not satisfied with "drinking blood" of pro-rata applicants and now they push the non-pro-rata
applicants in the same direction! 

If you still think that it is a conspiracy, then tell me why DIBP still has not fixed the multiple EOI calamity when they know about it at least since November 2016 !

I see many people are going to bump up their points ,but I suggest you NOT TO FEED the scam industry . I can bump up my points and get the
invite , but will not do so, because I will not feed the scam industry and there are no guarantees at all that bumping up points will do help
as you all see that the 
behavior of DIBP's people and others involved in the immigration process is braking ever higher levels of ignorance. The gamble gets ever
crazier ): . I can't even imaging what is in the hearts of all the prospective migrants... international students are the worst hit in this 
mess...
And you know ... this mess has got very very hot and is DANGEROUS ! In September someone dumped a few hundreds of fake accounting EOIs
and it caused a lot of hustle in the whole industries connected to immigration... There are thousands of people around the world trapped in
this mess and I'm not sure that all of them will retaliate through such a joke as fake EOIs ... Something really bad can come out of this mess...
I've read somewhere a few months ago that an Indian guy took his own life after DIBP deprived him from chances on getting PR... 
Of course , it was a big disgrace for the DIBP, Department of Education and all those who are complicit in turning Australian immigration
into a scam industry! No-one should ever die like that !... I'm suspect that some of those who were ripped off by Australian immigration
may expel their hate and desperation on others ! There are thousands of international students who live in squalid conditions, they work a
hell lot, very often illegally, and pay all they earn into the scam industry! They came to Australia on student visas when there was a WORKING
60-pointing system for immigration, without which studying in Australia is not simply useless, but it has a NEGATIVE value ! They were screwed
and treated unfairly ! They wasted heaps of money and the best years of their lives working in some unwanted hard-to-do jobs for much longer than
allowed 20 hours per week . They all are angry ! I already warned the DIBP about what their
actions can lead to in one of my mails , but in response, they sent me just another stupid reply with no substance and stupid information
that I should not be upset and I can find a relevant visa to apply for (which does not exist as a result of all this mess!) ...

I can not look for alternatives since I have invested a lot in Australia and I need to get PR, the thing I paid for... On the other hand, since December 2016 I realized that this is a scam industry and I will not pay into it anymore...
If you , the reader, have not yet heavily invested in Australia, look for alternatives and say everyone you know about the true situation
in Australian immigration, call it for what it is... and I advise against spending money in this Scam Industry... Better to wait until 
things will get better than to be fooled around by scammers...


----------



## Jerry28 (Aug 27, 2017)

Continuation :

This all is so much unfair ! They must give a LEEWAY each time they worsen the immigration requirements, so that those who started their 
journey into Australia 2-3-4-5 years ago must be entitled to apply by the rules existed when they took the decision about migrating! It takes
months and years to pass an English test and get a degree ! Now the justice works to 1 side only . This is also very shortsighted for the DIBP 
since yes, they screw international students for money and force them to waste their money and years of life in frustration and the Scam Industry profits
from it . However, as a side-effect , Australia gets lots of screwed people who got disenchanted about the country ! What they will tell their friends about Australia? Will they and their children love the country ????? Won't they let down Australia if they will have a chance to do so, bearing in mind all that unfairness ??? 
Skillselect MUST be fixed in a very short term to prevent further damage !

Of course this article is copy-right-free, so if you have a chance to publish it any media outlet, you can do so and maybe with your alterations
and additional thoughts.


----------



## AMS_AWD (Aug 16, 2017)

It is a privileged and not a right to get your Permanent Residency in a foreign country. The Australian government has every right to increase the competitiveness of getting a PR and decide on what types of people they want migrating to their country (English speaking, educated, healthy etc.). 

Compared to other countries, Australia is still one of the easiest to immigrate to.

It's your choice to apply for your PR and if you don't like the rules, then don't apply...


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

AMS_AWD said:


> It is a privileged and not a right to get your Permanent Residency in a foreign country. The Australian government has every right to increase the competitiveness of getting a PR and decide on what types of people they want migrating to their country (English speaking, educated, healthy etc.).
> 
> Compared to other countries, Australia is still one of the easiest to immigrate to.
> 
> It's your choice to apply for your PR and if you don't like the rules, then don't apply...



I couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Jerry28 said:


> Continuation :
> 
> This all is so much unfair ! They must give a LEEWAY each time they worsen the immigration requirements, so that those who started their
> journey into Australia 2-3-4-5 years ago must be entitled to apply by the rules existed when they took the decision about migrating! It takes
> ...


Would you write the same article, if you were invited?
I can understand your ranting and frustration, but remember, you don't have right to question other country's immigration policies.
If you differ with their policies, better seek PR elsewhere.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

No need to complaint. Its a privilege to get a PR in Australia. Its up to the government to increase or decrease the level of competition.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

On the off-chance that someone will take your statements as an indication of the Australian government and the SkillSelect process, I'll make a few comments:



Jerry28 said:


> Before July 2015 Skillselect was running smoothly and people applied for PR with 60 points ! Even with 55 you can get in through a state
> sponsorship. You had a chance even with 50 points through the 489 visa ! Since then things started getting hopelessly wrong...


This has nothing to do with SkillSelect. This is entirely due to a much higher number of EOIs compared to the number of available positions. If people would stop submitting EOIs, the backlog would quickly be cleared up. But when there are 1000 available invitations and 2000 people submit an EOI, of course this means those with the lowest number of points will not get an invitation.



Jerry28 said:


> A few years ago they introduced "pro-rata" , which is a discriminatory policy to discriminate people based on their occupation.


Pro rata approach has nothing to do with discrimination against any occupation. Before they introduced the pro rata approach, the occupation ceiling for these occupations was reached very early in the year. If I remember correctly, before the pro rata started, Accountant invitations were all used up some time in October and that was it until July the following year. So pro rata was introduced to smooth out the invitation rate and to also ensure those with the highest points (you could argue that these are the "strongest" applicants), would have a better chance to get an invitation.



Jerry28 said:


> In 2015 they halved the number of accountant seats and Accountants and Auditors along with other pro-rata people were forced to screw
> themselves for more points , making rich the overlords of the
> Australian SCAM INDUSTRY ( Language tests, Nati, PY, Degrees, Skills assessments, language couching, many of migration agents, officials in DIBP,
> department of Education and Employment who get kickbacks and so on...)
> ...


I assume you must be an accountant. And if you were in Australia you'd probably be an unemployed accountant - the occupation ceiling is reduced based on the analysis of market need and there isn't a need to bring another 10,000 accountants into the country. 2 years ago my company advertised an 8-month contract position for accountant and we were swamped with applications from recent immigrants who are looking for work.

Given your opinion of the Australian government, I'm not sure why you'd still be interested in moving here.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Someone rightly said that it is a privilege and not something, that is rightfully yours. PR is something, which has to be earned and not demanded. Again, would you bother to write as you have written, if you had PR rights for Australia?


----------



## Jerry28 (Aug 27, 2017)

AMS_AWD said:


> It is a privileged and not a right to get your Permanent Residency in a foreign country. The Australian government has every right to increase the competitiveness of getting a PR and decide on what types of people they want migrating to their country (English speaking, educated, healthy etc.).
> 
> Compared to other countries, Australia is still one of the easiest to immigrate to.
> 
> It's your choice to apply for your PR and if you don't like the rules, then don't apply...


I know that they do not actually owe PR to anyone .
The problem is that I did not sign up for that rigged game which they turned Skillselect into...


----------



## Jerry28 (Aug 27, 2017)

luvjd said:


> Would you write the same article, if you were invited?
> I can understand your ranting and frustration, but remember, you don't have right to question other country's immigration policies.
> If you differ with their policies, better seek PR elsewhere.



I don't know what I would write if I was invited . I'm not, so that question is irrelevant .
I have a right to question these policies because it affects my life as well as lives of thousands of others trapped in this rigged game...
Before sending me to seek PR elsewhere, you need to compensate me my losses accrued during my PR journey and the moral damage ! Otherwise I will sneak in through 1 way or another.


----------



## Jerry28 (Aug 27, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> No need to complaint. Its a privilege to get a PR in Australia. Its up to the government to increase or decrease the level of competition.


You statement would be valid if we now would be competing against each other with fair play rules. 
What is going on now is that all the potential applicants are coerced to compete with fake EOIs placed by those who profit from the Scam Industry and fantom identities , I mean those multiple EOIs which drain quotas and prevent genuine applicants from a fair competition and make cut-offs artificially high and waiting times being anecdotally long and queues in pro-rata occupation jumping backwards !
This is not a fair competition at all !


----------



## Jerry28 (Aug 27, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> On the off-chance that someone will take your statements as an indication of the Australian government and the SkillSelect process, I'll make a few comments:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerry28 (Aug 27, 2017)

shets said:


> Someone rightly said that it is a privilege and not something, that is rightfully yours. PR is something, which has to be earned and not demanded. Again, would you bother to write as you have written, if you had PR rights for Australia?


I just want FAIR rules, not the ones of this nightmare!


----------



## Rob1980 (Jun 11, 2017)

$500 dollars to submit EOI. refunded if not invited after 2 years, deducted from bill if you are invited. 

That would reduce the amount of fake / duplicate EOIs.


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Rob1980 said:


> $500 dollars to submit EOI. refunded if not invited after 2 years, deducted from bill if you are invited.
> 
> That would reduce the amount of fake / duplicate EOIs.


Yeah, New Zealand has similar policy. But I don't know if they refund or not.


----------

